# new to hunting around Evansville



## punkgrrlanifan

I am wanting some beginner assistance for around the Evansville area. Any tips?


----------



## brwndog3006

check out the hoosier national forest lands in the area. You should be within an hours drive of some part of it I would imagine. The place covers a lot of ground, and you can find mshrooms in just about any of it........OR none of it. You gotta put the boot time in, but believe me....they are out there. As anywhere, the blacks will show first, and so on. Get serious about it once you KNOW we are finding them pretty good in Southern IN. And then get out and really put in the time. Look for Ash and Ppplar, and ELM if you can. Each of the different colors show up in different types of woods, so it would take forever to get into all that. Prime Time in this part of the country will (should) be around April 20 thru first week of May...plus or minus!! Good luck and let me know if I can be more help to you


----------



## morelsandmanners

If you are familiar with the strip pits in andthe Booneville area the I suggest looking on and around the refuse/spoil banks in that area.


----------



## jtak77

I am looking for a hunting partner for Fri possibly Sat for the Lynnville spoil banks area, Sugar Ridge...I know the area well just don't like to be way out there by myself


----------



## skydog32

There poppin up in Posey County.


----------



## skydog32

Lookin to be a good year! Good luck katatak


----------



## fooswinger

First year hunting for Morels...Been out a couple times. No luck! Hey Jtak77 I'll meet up with ya on fri or sat let me know
Thanks....and if you have any good crappie spots let me know


----------



## ucbob

My son use to attend USI. He found tons of mushrooms some where around the campus. You might look around that area. This was about 5 years ago. He will never hunt there again so good luck!


----------



## fooswinger

Woo-hoo.....Picked a dozen yesterday with the family. Had a great time! Man these guys are so good. I seasoned them with a little bit of Turmeric seasoning and then flour and fried...to go along with my stadium brat and potato salad! YUMMY!


----------



## fooswinger

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------

